# Chassis No - R34 V-spec



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

Can anybody tell me how to tell if the R34 GTR is V-Spec or not by looking at the Chassis number on the VIN plate??

I know how to tell on the R32 and R33 but not R34.

Cant really tell by the exterior because the car has got full aftermarket body kit on. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Third letter after BNR34:

T=GTR
V=V-spec
R=V-spec N1


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

And how do you see it on the R33 ?


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

On the Vin plate it only shows

Chassis number : BNR34-002998

No letter at all after the BNR34.

Please help  .


Cant remember on the R33, but I did a search and it came up.

But nothing for the R34 though.


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

I think Dino means the BNR34 in the MODEL number on the VIN plate


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

yep, the vin


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

GGJPRVYR34ZDAABJED

non v-spec


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

The one I am looking at is little different to what Shin said,

GGJPRWYR34ZDAABKCD

So which one is this then??


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Standard GT-R; ie non v-spec


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

So could someone please post or link to a VIN decoding guide for the R32, 33 and 34 ?

Interesting stuff


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

I hope it helps.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

That looks pretty useful Shin


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Found something regarding the R32:

The plaque should read something like:



> NISSAN MOTOR CO., LTD JAPAN
> TYPE CHASSIS NO.
> MODEL NO.
> COLOUR, TRIM
> ...





> Transmissions:
> RE4R01A 4 speed auto
> RE4R07A 4 speed auto
> RE5R01A 5 speed auto
> ...





> NISSAN MOTOR CO., LTD JAPAN
> 
> TYPE: E-HCR32 (A=89, B=90, C=91, D=92, E=93)
> 
> ...



My R33 Model No is:

GGJPRWFR33ZDAAAQ-C

Most parts look quite like the one Shin posted of an R34...


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

So it is definately not a V-Spec then?

Shin,

How can you tell it is not a V-spec from those data. I can only see the colour code and engine size.

Thanks


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

It is simply because it says "GTR".

Regards,
Shin


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys, very disappointed  .

Shin,

How much do you think a 1999 Non V-Spec GTR34 is worth with Full respray (No accident, just colour changed) from Japan. Very Good condition with Low mileage.

Will the car not keep its value as well because it has been resprayed?

Thanks


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Sorry, I can't tell you the individual value of the car without seeing.

Regards,
Shin


----------



## anilmboss (Mar 2, 2007)

hello peeps...i am new to this site...kind of.....please could you help me in telling me if the appended code is for a Vpec or a normal R34GTR and if it is a 2000 year model car...
BNR34-006796
GGJPRWYR34ZDAAAK-D

many thanks


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

V-Spec

Weird way to introduce yourself though lol


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Jags said:


> V-Spec
> 
> Weird way to introduce yourself though lol


Even weirder that they joined 6 years ago and waited till now for the intro post!


----------



## anilmboss (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks guys..so will anyone be kind enough to answer my query...


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

anilmboss said:


> Thanks guys..so will anyone be kind enough to answer my query...


Jags already did above, it is a V Spec


----------



## anilmboss (Mar 2, 2007)

Apologies...missed that part...only saw the weird part..hehe...


----------



## anilmboss (Mar 2, 2007)

So is it a 2000 year model as there is a way we can find out from the chasis no.....thanks


----------



## anilmboss (Mar 2, 2007)

Dear guys...please can someone tell me if this is a standard or Vspec R34?
GGJPRVYR34ZDAABJCD
and
GGJPRVY34ZDAABJ-D


----------



## hr-101 (Jul 5, 2015)

anilmboss said:


> Dear guys...please can someone tell me if this is a standard or Vspec R34?
> GGJPRVYR34ZDAABJCD
> and
> GGJPRVY34ZDAABJ-D


This is a pretty handy link;
gtr.co.uk/forum/185449-how-decode-your-vin-plate.html

So is this;
users.on.net/~goofyhsk/info/chassis_plate.html]Chassis Plate Decoding - For Skylines

Did you end up buying your v-spec above?


----------



## anilmboss (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks HR101....nope still searching for a clean one...cheers


----------



## Maddox (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi all,

I am very new to this forum (joined today) - but I have been trawling through all of this topic, and can't seem to find the exact answer I'm looking for.

I have seen that the skyline decoder for chassis & model number works for the R32 & R33 models, and it works for a little bit of the R34 model.

However, I have bought an R34, and want to know wether it is V-Spec as I assumed, or if it is indeed just a normal GTR with V-Spec goodies added to it.

I also want to know how to understand what the model number means.

GF-BNR34 - I know GF means 1998 Idling Regulation Conformity (R34) & that B = 2.6l GTR and that N = Super Hicas & Attessa and that R34 = R34 10th Generation.

Then I know that BNR34-xxxxxx would refer to the date the car was made etc.

But then my actual model number is xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx and I want to understand what each of the letters mean etc. All of the previous templates in this thread don't explain that part (or at least they try to, but none of the letters correspond to anything on those templates)

Someone else posted this same Model Number, and Shin said it was a V-Spec, but I want to understand how - his response to someone else was 'It is simply because it says GTR' - however, nothing in that model number has the letters GTR next to each other, to says WYR34 technically.

Can someone help me understand the code please, and let me know wether I have a normal GTR or a V-Spec 1 or V-Spec 2 GTR and how I would determine each category, including a Nur Spec & M Spec based on all of this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

Maddox. congratulations on the purchase of an R34 & welcome to the forums.
if Mods are reading aswell as yourself. I'd ideally remove the details of your chassis code.. immediately if you can. 

someone surely can help with what each of the letters refer to.
p.s where in Yorkshire are You?

regards


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

Your Vin is used to identified your model (options, gear box, etc etc).
Other car can have the same options and thus share the same model identification.
But BNR34-xxxxxx is unique to your car. That's the Vehicle Identification Number (VIN).

The following will help to decode, but you have some extra characters ...


----------



## Maddox (Oct 22, 2015)

Umar said:


> Maddox. congratulations on the purchase of an R34 & welcome to the forums.
> if Mods are reading aswell as yourself. I'd ideally remove the details of your chassis code.. immediately if you can.
> 
> someone surely can help with what each of the letters refer to.
> ...


Great, thank you, I really appreciate that!

On the basis I am new, how do I delete / edit my previous post? Can't seem to find an edit button :runaway:


----------



## Maddox (Oct 22, 2015)

wardiz said:


> The following will help to decode, but you have some extra characters ...


Great - thank you so much.

So, it is a V-Spec based on that, which is good news - how do you then determine if it is a V-Spec I or a V-Spec II.

Sorry for the many questions!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Maddox said:


> *Can someone help me understand the code please, and let me know wether I have a normal GTR or a V-Spec 1 or V-Spec 2 GTR and how I would determine each category, including a Nur Spec & M Spec based on all of this.
> *


I'm not an expert on BNR34's but I was told you can apparently work out what model of Skyline GT-R you have by the date of its manufacture. The original V-Spec's were only available from January 1999 till October 2000. The V-Spec II's became available from 28th August 2000, The M-Spec's from 8th May 2001 and the Nür's were released 26th February 2002.

With these dates you can pretty much tell what you've got. As for the last extra digits in the code that are not listed....If these are anything like the earlier BCNR33's it refers to stuff like Airbags, Audio and other levels of Trim options with the final letters being for GT-R, GT-R V-Spec or GT-R N1 designations.

HTH!


----------



## Maddox (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks for the help, Mookistar has helped me with editing posts etc.

I am from North Yorkshire - yourself?


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

First sign of v spec 2 is the painted carbon bonnet with vent 

Then the darker trim as v spec 2 was 2001 onwards iirc

As they are quiet expensive to change over it gives a good idea


----------



## Maddox (Oct 22, 2015)

A12DY B said:


> First sign of v spec 2 is the painted carbon bonnet with vent
> 
> Then the darker trim as v spec 2 was 2001 onwards iirc
> 
> As they are quiet expensive to change over it gives a good idea


Fair enough, it doesn't have the standard bonnet anymore, but the interior is grey not black, so I am guessing V- Spec 1 then.

Thanks!


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes most likely v spec then

Another one is I'm sure v spec 2 in bayside has painted engine bay from the pics I have seen 

Although my v spec in grey has a colour coded bay


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

A12DY B said:


> *First sign of v spec 2 is the painted carbon bonnet with vent *


Didn't the BNR34 V-Spec II's also get slightly bigger Brakes too A12DY B?!:nervous:


----------



## Doldy (Jul 6, 2015)

Sorry to bring up and old thread, but i have been reading this thread trying to understand how to check V-SPEC on an R34 for hours, and I'm still confused.

Am i right in thinking that if there is a "W" after the "GGJPR" then it is a V-SPEC?

Thanks


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Not specifically, a W could be a V-Spec, V-Spec N1, V-Spec II, V-Spec II N1, M-Spec, V-Spec II nur, M-Spec nur

A V would be a GT-R (Series 1) or GT-R (Series 2).

The best way to tell a V-Spec is a 16th digit of model code being a K.

Alternatively you can look up the VIN here to find the grade:
GTR-Registry.com - English

And there's lots of info on the Model Codes here:
GTR-Registry.com - English


----------

